# Reds on the beach



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Are you guys running the beaches seeing anything? Me?...I'm wasting gas. 

Maybe I should go drown a shrimp under a slip cork in a hole in the Delta?

NOT!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I went 4 days in a row beginning on the 8th, the only day I saw fish I saw 8, that was the 1st day. Young man walking 50 yards up landed one that day on light tackle spin rod. I never got a good shot at any .

I was hoping to at least get into some Blues, I checked an old calendar and I was catching them this time last year.

Last couple of days I've gone up to the Rivers mouth and caught several Specks right at 15" nothing big, but at least I got some bend going on it's been a while here.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Thanks...that pretty much echoes my experiences and those of a couple of buddies who like to run the beach looking for them.

Somebody tole me it gets better after a rain...which flushes the bait out of the creeks and bays. 

Nice speck BTW.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Pompanos. A lot of black drums are showing up too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

FreeDiver said:


> Pompanos. A lot of black drums are showing up too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Catch'em (Pompanos) and show us! You ever caught a Black Drum on the fly FD?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Flyfisher get back down there!!:yes: Pull 2 out of the surf this morning both right at 36" one was FAT!!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Man!...beautiful fish. Great job.

If you don't mind my asking where were you walking the beach? 

Maybe I need to put the boat back up and just quietly walk the beach.

Thx.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

flyfisher said:


> Man!...beautiful fish. Great job.
> 
> If you don't mind my asking where were you walking the beach?
> 
> ...



I'm way over in Walton Co. just got lucky, saw some nervous water way down the beach and when I got there had to wait for the feeding frenzy to get in close enough for a cast, threw into them maybe 10 shots no takes so I'm thinking what the heck is it, finally I get an eat and the fun was on, took me into my backing twice. Before the pod moved off I was able to get one more. I called it and went house HAPPY! :yes:


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

You should've been happy! That's great.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice !! Scare them West..................


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

wtbfishin said:


> Catch'em (Pompanos) and show us! You ever caught a Black Drum on the fly FD?



I'm offshore. Giving you the top secret report from pier rats and GBBT. Black drums are mostly staying in the draw, their eating jigs with a tipped shrimp piece. Pomps are by the few but still being seen and eating, caught 2 small ones on a jig while I was home and on the pier. Reds, well there's always a lingering red you just gotta find him. And they eat many of things  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

And to answer that question on the black drum. I have not. I wouldn't mind doing so though. When I was duck hunting I was seeing a lot of slot reds and nice trout in 1-6ft of water all over grass beds I was pretty mad I didn't bring the long rod with me! But I was more worried about pick up my birds. I'll be home in 2weeks so that will be on the equipment list for a post bird killing session  Yall keep up the reports though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

